# DroidX Freaked out on me!



## ninjabeaver (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey today I flashed Galnet MIUI ICS and everything was working fine and dandy. Then as I was driving to work, the LED flash just going off and on, and would not stop, also none of the hard keys would work nor would the screen, just keep flashing on and off. I did a battery pull and tried to reboot....red M would come up and then shut off after about 5 seconds. Also would not charge. I got into the boot loader once so i tried to batt pull and reboot but nothing.

Anyone have any ideas? Can batteries just discharge completely? Hopefuly there is juice left, so I can SBF tonight. But I am not sure if I can get into the bootloader again.

EDIT:

The battery did discharge, got it home and plugged it in to wall outlet and starting charging and booting right away


----------

